# is law abiding citizen worth a look?



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

shall i buy it tonight? or shall i buy the same value in nobbys nuts chilli flavour?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

real good film


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

are there any boobies in it?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Buy it :thumb:

Law Abiding Citizen thread 1

Law Abiding Citizen thread 2


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Deniance said:


> are there any boobies in it?


Plenty:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1197624/goofs

But I think I know what you might have meant


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Excellent film


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its an absolute shocker.RENT it first  i certainly wouldnt buy it blind.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah a great film but I'd just rent it.
Join LoveFilm  if there's not a vid shop near you :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Decent enough film watched it on a flight to Oz recently, i would just rent it but its a good watch.

Gav


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

defo worth a watch mate


----------



## Sparco (Jul 2, 2006)

Really good film, wouldn't buy it but then I wouldn't buy many films...lol! You've got to watch it one way or another as its worth it


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Decent enough film watched it on a flight to Oz recently, i would just rent it but its a good watch.
> 
> Gav


Christ, I didn't think it'd be a plane film! Cracking film though - I'd buy it simply because I think it's one of those that in 6 months you could watch again...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great film.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i really enjoyed it  do it!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Possibly a spoiler, but you will see it coming a mile off because this is Hollywood where we need to be spoon-fed a happy ending






























Stupid ending completely ruined a good film. Typical Hollywood rubbish tacked on to the end to make sure that the "heroes" win.
How the hell Jamie Fox got to be a smug git at the end I will never know as his character hadn't "earnt" it IMO.
Rubbish


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

good film, i thought the ending was a bit poo aswell tbh


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I dunno - how do you end a film like that without leaving it open to sequels that end up being exactly the same? The ending was weaker than the meat of it, but it wasn't as weak as others I've seen!


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

download it its good, and he is a nutter, great stuff


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Really good film mate!


----------

